# agility and conformation



## mamalion (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a similar question, though not about hair spray as I don't have plans of showing her in confirmation and agility/obedience at the same time. She is entered in novice obedience and CPE agility coming up. How many rubber bands? Do judges care?


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I answered in your other thread as well, but short answer here, too: Yes, you can show in Agility wearing full show coat.

As far as number of bands, the regs state this:



> Section 11. Hair Tie Back Policy. Any dog whose hair
> over its eyes interferes with its vision, or whose hair on its
> ears interferes with the safe performance of the obstacles,
> may have the hair tied back with rubber bands.


It doesn't specify the number of bands. Sugarfoot, whose topknot is growing recently, showed last week with three bands, and the full-coated Beardies who run in our area usually have at least two bands. On the Waypoint site that I linked to before, you can see a dog running with the usual large number of bands common for a poodle in show coat. 

For the most part, I don't think Agility judges are concerned with the issue, so long as the dog can see and there's no safety issue at stake.

Good luck!

--Q


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

My girl all ready for fun. She is so much faster when she can see properly. I would worry about matting when in full spray up and running and usually you put your show chain on first before Spray up, and that wouldn't be allowed in agility so make sure you use one that you have squished the circle so you can just slide it out. .. Are your runs that back to back? Brutal


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Yep no problem with the judges as long as it's bands only no bows, clips, etc. You might however get questions from fellow handlers... Bella competed in a modified HCC and at two different venues some were concerned and suggested I check with the judge and yep no problem all all she would have been running blind with all that topknot and no bands


----------

